# It's a wonder raw fed dogs don't starve!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

So I got this lovely meat at the dog show that I normal can't find. Duck and venison. It is pre-ground with bones but that should not be a problem since Rocky actually prefers his meat ground (the priss). I give him a nice portion of ground duck with his chicken today and he actually picked out all the ground chicken and left the ground duck in the pan. hwell:

The homemade chicken is really coarse with big chunks of bone that he has to crunch and the duck I got was very fine ground so maybe he just didn't like the texture, but by gosh.....he is going to eat that duck and venison!! If fact, we're going back to the dog show tomorrow and I'm getting some rabbit for him, so he'd better watch out!

Shade, by the way, loved the duck and try to steal Rocky's .:heh:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It is never good enough with these stinkers. I feel that way with my sheltie - she would touch beef. Really!?!??! what dog doesn't want a steak. Little idiot drives me crazy.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

chowder said:


> So I got this lovely meat at the dog show that I normal can't find. Duck and venison. It is pre-ground with bones but that should not be a problem since Rocky actually prefers his meat ground (the priss). I give him a nice portion of ground duck with his chicken today and he actually picked out all the ground chicken and left the ground duck in the pan. hwell:
> 
> The homemade chicken is really coarse with big chunks of bone that he has to crunch and the duck I got was very fine ground so maybe he just didn't like the texture, but by gosh.....he is going to eat that duck and venison!! If fact, we're going back to the dog show tomorrow and I'm getting some rabbit for him, so he'd better watch out!
> 
> Shade, by the way, loved the duck and try to steal Rocky's .:heh:


you might be right about the coarseness of the ground meat. i gave my dog a lamb bravo blend once when I first started and he was weirded out by it. it looked mushy compared to the coarse ground rabbit and tripe I feed. he ate it because he doesn't turn down any food but i could tell he thought it was gross


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Picky picky! But if I were a dog, I would also prefer something with texture instead of goo


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I can see my Border Collie being very picky once I start them on raw. I will probably be venting allot and calling her all sorts of names. Hehe


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My dogs will eat anything and decide later if it was even a food item. The ONLY raw I've found any of them to be picky about is fish. Now, they'll eat it, you can just tell they don't like it and take waaaaayyy to long picking at it. Anything else it gone before you can snap your fingers.
Thank goodness or I'd probably go crazy since there's 10 of them....:tongue1:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What was the name of it? I just recently got some ground chubs (which I don't usually buy) for the variety, of buffalo and guinea hen, dogs seem to really like it.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep, ground turkey was mush. Tuffy wouldn't touch it. Toby eats anything. I really need to keep an eye on him because what Tuffy leaves .. Toby takes. The other day Toby was at the vet getting an all day test for Cushings. Tuffy was home alone with me. I gave him a chicken neck, he took it out in snowy yard and left it. Half an hour later he starts barking at a dog walking by, notices his neck and decides he's hungry. Were Toby home, that neck wouldn't last 30 seconds. 

Beef chunks. Neither dog has ever turned down a hunk of beef heart, or beef roast. Beef liver yes, lately. It's a frozen treat now and they both love it that way.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

My bloody dog is now on day 3 of tough love because he's refusing to eat the EXPENSIVE rabbit I bought him! I know he's hungry, he's just being incredibly stubborn!! Jerk! haha.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Blasted beasts don't know whats good for them. Or how much we care and try...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> What was the name of it? I just recently got some ground chubs (which I don't usually buy) for the variety, of buffalo and guinea hen, dogs seem to really like it.


It's Blue Ridge Beef Company. It's suppose to be a local (south eastern) company that grinds it own. The guy was really nice and it was a really good price. So I will get more because Shade loved it and Rocky WILL eat it!! By the way, he was STARVING tonight and ate his dinner just fine. In fact, he begged for dinner!

Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I think of those poor stray dogs out there, savaging and eating crap and bits of putrid rotten morsels they can find just to stay alive, then I have absolutely no sympathy for our spoilt, picky little $hits. 
I feel like taking any food that Mol turns her nose up at, putting her in the car and driving somewhere where there are stray dogs and let her watch how one of those dogs absolutely appreciate her meal. 
I wish dogs could rationalise.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I almost choked when I read your post. That is the same lecture I give my ungrateful Prima Donna of a sheltie. "Do you know what the Mexico street dogs would do for this cut of beef? For these pork ribs?" She gives me a look that I believe only the sheltie or collie can give and it means so ship it to them but my lips won't touch that! If I didn't adore this little sable minx I would ship her back to Oklahoma and let her eat kibble again, little stinker. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> My dogs will eat anything and decide later if it was even a food item. The ONLY raw I've found any of them to be picky about is fish. Now, they'll eat it, you can just tell they don't like it and take waaaaayyy to long picking at it. Anything else it gone before you can snap your fingers.
> Thank goodness or I'd probably go crazy since there's 10 of them....:tongue1:


that is the same with my two.

the only thing malia doesn't care for is fish.....oh and she doesn't care for chicken....but i don't feed it anymore, so not an issue.

but if she doesn't eat the fish, it gets picked up....and served again and again until she eats.

the 'starving children in name of country here' doesn't work, so either they eat or tough patootie.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You could all send your unwanted meat to Snorkels. 

I've been looking at a grinder. Chowder, do you not grind any more? Those Westons are pretty expensive for me with no job and I can't find one on craigslist. Do you know if the manual grinders work for bones? They are much more affordable but I have a feeling they don't grind bones.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That is so true of my Cayenne, she'll eat absolutely anything I put in front of her, fish too....Leo, on the other hand won't touch turkey, which I don't feed anymore or fish, and he doesn't like rabbit all that much either. They will eat chicken, but I just choose not to feed it...


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

xellil said:


> Those Westons are pretty expensive for me with no job and I can't find one on craigslist. Do you know if the manual grinders work for bones?


It would take a lot of strength if a manual grinder could handle anything larger than wing parts. Although the grinders by Northern Tool and Maverick are not advertised or guaranteed to handle bone they are the brands recommended by many of the raw feeders who grind meat and bones. IIRC, when buying a Maverick the model with the breakable, replaceable spline is recommended. Keep extras on hand. Otherwise, if the permanent metal spline breaks it is difficult and expensive to repair. You may find more specific information on BARF forums because they seem to grind more meat and bones than PMR feeders.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I finally got Dobby to eat *most* of his piece of rabbit tonight, after I seared it in the pan, but it was an absolute pain, and I basically had to hand feed it to him. I ended up letting my stepdaughter's JRT finish it off, because I didn't even care anymore. What a waste of $15!! I'm just going to feed the rest of it to the JRT and Dobby can tough it out with the other 5 proteins he gets! What a spoiled rotten little brat! hahaha He's very lucky I love him!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> You could all send your unwanted meat to Snorkels.
> 
> I've been looking at a grinder. Chowder, do you not grind any more? Those Westons are pretty expensive for me with no job and I can't find one on craigslist. Do you know if the manual grinders work for bones? They are much more affordable but I have a feeling they don't grind bones.


I still grind chicken quarters because Rocky will NOT chew them. He is such a wuss. He gnaws a bit and then walks away and I kept picking them up and putting them in the fridge until the next day. So then he'd get this half gnawed chicken quarter with bits of grass on it and he'd stare at it and look at me with pitiful eyes and walk away again! We went several days of this and he was losing weight with no signs of giving up so I said the heck with it. I already had the grinder so I may as well use it. He chews beef ribs just fine by the way. 

We got the Weston about 3 years ago after a cheaper model didn't work with bones. It was cheaper through Amazon but still pricey. BUT.....it will even grind turkey so I'm happy with it. I think it could grind a rock if I threw it in there! And it is guaranteed to grind bones. I spend one whole or two days a month doing the grinding all at once and a cheaper model would burn out because they aren't all stainless steel. I also has various size discs so I can make the grind really really coarse with big chunks of bone that makes Rocky actually chew if I want. 

I figured I am going to have dogs forever and will make use of this. Plus, my husband keeps saying we are going to quit buying any of the store bought ground beef with the pink slime and make our own from now on with the grinder. I'm still waiting for that to happen!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been fortunate that Buster eats absolutely anything I put in his bowl. Lola will eat everything but liver. I had her eating it ok for a week or so but now back to being picky with it. I am having to cut it into little bits, put it back in the freezer, and feed it like a treat. 

Tonight they will get duck for the first time. We will see if they eat it with no issues. I think they will since they eat chicken, turkey, pork, beef, deer, and fish. They are pampered little creatures!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

creek817 said:


> I finally got Dobby to eat *most* of his piece of rabbit tonight, after I seared it in the pan, but it was an absolute pain, and I basically had to hand feed it to him. I ended up letting my stepdaughter's JRT finish it off, because I didn't even care anymore. What a waste of $15!! I'm just going to feed the rest of it to the JRT and Dobby can tough it out with the other 5 proteins he gets! What a spoiled rotten little brat! hahaha He's very lucky I love him!


had my dogs not liked rabbit, i just would have taken it off the menu. too expensive for tough love.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, Rocky's decided he's just not gonna eat at all now. He slowly walks up to his pan, pokes it with his nose, looks at Shades pan, looks at me soooo sadly, then walks away. I'm pretty sure I heard him sighing in disappointment with me. 

I'm so mean to that dog, feeding him gourmet duck from the dog show!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Well, Rocky's decided he's just not gonna eat at all now. He slowly walks up to his pan, pokes it with his nose, looks at Shades pan, looks at me soooo sadly, then walks away. I'm pretty sure I heard him sighing in disappointment with me.
> 
> I'm so mean to that dog, feeding him gourmet duck from the dog show!!


Gee. What is the MATTER with you?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Gee. What is the MATTER with you?


i concur. 

Chowder. why are you NOT running to the store and buying that dog a steak?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i concur.
> 
> Chowder. why are you NOT running to the store and buying that dog a steak?


You should see that beast! He has just moped around the house all day long....pouting and looking at me like I am the worst Mama in the world. So of course my husband slipped him a piece of bacon! 

Wait until he see's what's for supper.....I put his breakfast back in the fridge and it's been waiting for him all day long! And no, I did not waste my money and buy any rabbit at the dog show yesterday.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

chowder said:


> Wait until he see's what's for supper.....I put his breakfast back in the fridge and it's been waiting for him all day long!


I'm sorry Rocky, I really am, but.... :biggrin::biggrin1::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

magicre said:


> had my dogs not liked rabbit, i just would have taken it off the menu. too expensive for tough love.


Yeah, I'm certainly not going to buy it for him again! I'll feed it to the other dog - he loves it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

creek817 said:


> Yeah, I'm certainly not going to buy it for him again! I'll feed it to the other dog - he loves it!


if it were a different protein, less expensive....the dog could starve LOL

i got them rabbit heads and malia just looked at it...these things have brain....which is a prised organ, as far as i'm concerned...

this is something worth starving her over...

but rabbits themselves....nah. 17 dollars for a gutted, headless rabbit...not worth it.

rabbit organs, on the other hand....num. num....


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

My dog also hates turkey. Tried once but he would just ignore it. But he loves bison chews.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

My Chihuahua likes his chicken treats :humble::humble::humble::smile:


----------

